# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ΝΕΟΣ Κ.ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ 12134 ΘΥΜΑΡΑΚΙΑ

## fotinakis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ.

ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο 
Φωτεινακης Βαγγελης
Τεχνικος Η/Υ
Τσουδερου 24
10445 Αθηνα
2108311851
6932855561
[email protected]

ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΛΙΓΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ, ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ, ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ. 
ΠΗΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑΝΕ ΚΟΜΒΟ, 12134 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ, ΜΑΙΛ, Ή ΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Άρχισε το διάβασμα να καταλάβεις τι δίκτυο είμαστε και φυσικά και τους κανόνες του forum (μην γράφεις κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις).

Και τα στοιχεία σου κακώς τα έγραψες εδώ γιατί θα τα ρουφήξει ο googlης και θα τα μάθει όλος ο κόσμος  ::

----------


## fotinakis

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα παρολο το διαβασμα που εριξα στο site τελικα δεν καταφερα να καταλαβω και πολλα, για το αν μπορω πχ, να εχω internet μεσω μιας τετοιας συνδεσης, μιας και δεν μπορω να εχω αλλιως. 

Αν μπορεις να μου απαντησεις σε αυτο τουλαχιστον, θα το εκτιμουσα. 

Υπαρχουν και καποιες αλλες ερωτησεις που θελω να κανω, και που δεν καταφερα να τις απαντησω απο το plugmein που διαβασα. 

Συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια μου πριν αλλα σαν νεος μαθαινω, και συγνωμη αν σας πρηζω.

----------


## DiTz

Internet όπως σου δίνει μια adsl δεν μπορείς να αποκτήσεις...
Τώρα για ένα surfάρισμα ή ένα msn μόνο, υπάρχουν διάφοροι proxies που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις!

Πήγαινε σε κάποιο meeting ή στον σύλλογο και θα λυθούν όλες σου οι απορίες!

Φιλικά,
Διαμαντής!

----------


## ONikosEimai

> πχ, να εχω internet μεσω μιας τετοιας συνδεσης, μιας και δεν μπορω να εχω αλλιως.


Έθιξες τώρα ένα θέμα για το οποίο γίνεται ένας μεγάλος τσακωμός (τουλάχιστον εδώ στο forum).

Internet υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ή αν είναι πάντα διαθέσιμο. Η ύπαρξη αυτού του δικτύου δεν είναι το internet. Είναι να σ'αρέσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο, η υλοποίησή του (hardware/software), να βρίσκεσαι στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού σου (ή σε άλλες), να βοηθάς και να βοηθιέσαι και πολλά άλλα.

Γενικώς δεν είμαστε ISP.

----------


## badge

Είμαι ο Badge και είμαι αυτός που σου έφτιαξε την εγγραφή στη WiND και σου είπε να διαβάσεις ΚΑΛΑ το PlugMeIn και τους κανόνες του forum.

Πάμε λοιπόν :

1. http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm


```
α) Μη γράφετε με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ γράμματα. Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στο Internet υποδηλώνει ότι "φωνάζετε" και είναι κουραστικό για τους άλλους χρήστες να διαβάζουν μηνύματα γραμμένα εξ ολοκλήρου με κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες. Αν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι, χρησιμοποιήστε αντί αυτών, bold χαρακτήρες.
```

Συνιστάται επίσης η μη αναγραφή προσωπικών στοιχείων. Αυτό δεν το υπαγορεύουν οι κανόνες του forum, αλλά η κοινή λογική περί προστασίας του ιδιωτικού απορρήτου.

2. To Plug me In αναφέρει 9 βήματα. Το πρώτο και το δεύτερο σε βοηθήσαμε να το κάνεις μαζί, στο Σύλλογο. Αυτή τη στιγμή είσαι στο 3ο βήμα, και πας για το 4ο και 5ο.

3. Σου ανέφερα ρητά να αναγράψεις ότι ζητάς να έρθει κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει κάνοντας ένα scan στην ταράτσα σου. 

Θα σε παρακαλούσα στο μέλλον οι ερωτήσεις σου να είναι συγκεκριμένες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω ΑΥΤΟ σε ΑΥΤΟ το βήμα. Το _"δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα και πουθενά"_ και _"έχω ερωτήσεις που θέλω να κάνω σε μελλοντική φάση"_, δε βοηθάει κανέναν. Ούτε εμάς που έχουμε (σε βεβαιώ για αυτό) την καλή διάθεση να σε βοηθήσουμε, αλλά ούτε και τον εαυτό σου.

Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε ερασιτέχνες. Amateurs. Λέξη που προέρχεται από το λατινικό "amat" που θα πει "αγαπώ". Αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε. Δεν το κάνουμε για βιοποριστικούς σκοπούς. Και για το λόγο αυτό δεν είμαστε ISPs. Δεν παρέχουμε υπηρεσίες. Δε στήνουμε τους κόμβους αλλονών. Μπορούμε να συνδράμουμε με κάποιο scan. Να δώσουμε απλόχερα κάποιες συμβουλές. Να κάνουμε και χαμαλοδουλειά στην ταράτσα κάποιου αν κάτι δε γίνεται μόνο από έναν. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Ανέφερα ότι δεν είμαστε ISP, έτσι; ΟΚ, απλά επιβεβαιώνω τον ONikosEimai που είπε ότι δεν είμαστε ISP.

Καλωσόρισες λοιπόν και από μένα για δεύτερη φορά, μιας και σε έχω καλωσορίσει και offline  ::

----------


## fotinakis

Οκ Καταλαβα. Δεν ειστε Isp. Και εγω ερασιτεχνικα θελω να το κανω. Δεν το κανω βιοποριστικα ουτε και ζητησα να μου κανουν χαμαλοδουλειες, αλλα ουτε και να το στησουν για μενα. Απλα το Hobby μου το εκανα επαγγελμα. 

Οκ. Δεν ημουν σαφης απο την αρχη, το καταλαβα και αυτο. Συγνωμη δεν ηθελα να προκαλεσω κανενα. Αν δεν δημιουργω προβλημα, θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια στο scan, και τα υπολοιπα τα κανω εγω. Απλα να ξερω προς τα που να στραφω.

Τα στοιχεια μου δεν με πειραζει αν φαινονται εκτος αν απαγορευεται. 

Συγνωμη και παλι αν ενοχλησα.

----------


## pilgrim

Αν θελεις τωρα αλλαξε και την υπογραφη σου γιατι αναφερει και προσωπικα στοιχεια......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις καλύτερα.

Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να διαθέσεις χρήμα για εξοπλισμό, αρκετές προσωπικές σου ώρες, ανεβοκατέβασμα στην ταράτσα, πολλά τηλέφωνα ή/και emails για συνενοήσεις για να να έχεις internet που θα είναι μέσα από proxy, αργό και δεν θα είναι πάντα διαθέσιμο (λόγω χ λόγων). Άσε που άμα δει αυτός που σου προσφέρει internet (γιατί κάποιος το προσφέρει) μεγάλη κίνηση ή περίεργα sites θα φας ban και δεν θα μπορείς να τον ξανα-χρησιμοποιήσεις. Και μετά άμα σου βγει το όνομα...

Αν θες όμως να μπεις στην παρέα μας για να εγκληματιστείς με την ασύρματη τεχνολογία, να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει απλόχερα και δωρεάν ο καθένας μας (χωρίς κατάχρηση), να βάλεις και εσύ το λιθαράκι σου σε αυτή την φοβερή προσπάθεια, τότε βρίσκεσαι στο σωστό μέρος  :: 

Δεν σου κρύβω πως πολλές φορές η προσπάθεια να συνδεθεί κάποιος, καταντάει "Γολγοθάς" και πως αρκετοί δεν έχουν καταφέρει να συνδεθούν ακόμα λόγω πολλών και διαφορετικών προβλημάτων (προβλήματα με πολεοδομία, με τους ενοίκους της πολυκατικοίας κλπ). Γι'αυτό υπομονή και επιμονή  ::

----------

